# Marlborough / Malbrough / Malbrouk - prononciation



## tilt

munghina said:


> "je vous dis qu'il reviendra"
> "ouais! comme Marlborough, à Pâques ou à la Trinité."


Ces mot font référence à une vieille chanson française : Marlborough s'en va-t-en guerre.
À noter que les Français prononcent _Malbrouk_ le nom de ce personnage.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> [...] À noter que les Français prononcent _Malbrouk_ le nom de ce personnage.


Ah bon ? Moi je le prononce « Malbrou » dans la chanson, sans k final. Et pourtant j'aime bien les k ! 
(en même temps, je suis pas « les Français »... )


----------



## tilt

Bon, je corrige : j'ai toujours entendu dire _Malbrouk_. 

Mais le libellé même de ce lien me fait dire que je ne suis pas le seul... 
Sans compter qu'ici, le titre anglais de la chanson est donné comme étant _Marlbrook the Prince of Commanders_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

tilt said:


> Bon, je corrige : j'ai toujours entendu dire _Malbrouk_.
> 
> Mais le libellé même de ce lien me fait dire que je ne suis pas le seul... [...]


Euh ? Il dit quoi ton lien, Tilt ? (à part qu'on le chante aussi en allemand), il ne parle pas de la prononciation, si ?

Et moi, j'ai toujours dit ma(r)lbrou, de manière phonétique. 
(on lance un sondage ?  )


----------



## tilt

Punky Zoé said:


> Euh ? Il dit quoi ton lien, Tilt ? (à part qu'on le chante aussi en allemand), il ne parle pas de la prononciation, si ?


J'ai parlé du libellé du lien, l'adresse elle-même : http://www.ac-nancy-metz.fr/pres-etab/col_sierck/villages/malbrouck/malbrouck.htm, à laquelle j'ajouterai le titre de la page (_La chanson de Malbrouck_). L'orthographe _Malbrouck_ est parlante, je trouve.


----------



## pointvirgule

De mon côté de la flaque, j'ai toujours entendu : « Ma[r]lbrô », comme le veut la prononciation anglaise du nom, où le _gh_ est muet. Mais bon, chantez-la comme ça vous chante.


----------



## CapnPrep

Fouché (1956) parle de ce nom à trois reprises (en se contredisant légèrement) :


> Le nom anglais _Marlborough_ a été dénaturé en _Malbrough _[malbʀuk] dans la chanson burlesque _Malbrough s'en va-t-en guerre_. Hors de ce cas, il se prononce [malbʀu] ou, à l'anglaise et avec l'accent sur _a_, [malbərə]. (p. 355)





> Tandis qu'on prononce plutôt [malbəʀø], à l'anglaise, pour _Marlborough_, quand ce nom désigne une localité, l'ancienne prononciation [malbʀu] se conserve lorsqu'il s'agit du célèbre patronyme anglais. De même, on prononce [malbʀu] ou [-uk] dans _Malbrough_, déformation du nom précédent, dans la chanson burlesque bien connue, et [malbʀu] dans le substantif _marlborough_. (p. 192)





> On prononce [malbʀu] dans _marlborough_, _duc de Marlborough_. Mais le _Malbrough _de la chanson populaire se prononce [malbʀuk]. (p. 417)


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> De mon côté de la flaque, j'ai toujours entendu : « Ma[r]lbrô », comme le veut la prononciation anglaise du nom, où le _gh_ est muet. Mais bon, chantez-la comme ça vous chante.


 Tiens donc, moi il me semble l'avoir toujours entendu - et chanté, jadis naguère - comme tilt... avec un K. Pourtant, on habite bien du même côté de la flaque. 
Mais bon, on n'a pas fréquenté les mêmes écoles. 

Par ailleurs, je suis d'accord pour ce qui est de la prononciation à l'anglaise (_gh_ muet)... ailleurs que dans cette chanson.


----------



## pointvirgule

Nicomon said:


> Tiens donc, moi il me semble l'avoir toujours entendu - et chanté, jadis naguère - comme tilt... avec un K. Pourtant, on habite bien du même côté de la flaque.


Mais on n'a peut-être pas grandi du même côté de la _track_.  
Bon, mettons que ma manière de prononcer ce nom est familiale et que j'ai rien dit.


----------



## Punky Zoé

CapnPrep said:


> Fouché (1956) parle de ce nom à trois reprises (en se contredisant légèrement) :


Il n'est pas plus éclairant que nous, alors ! 
Je pense qu'il faut en conclure qu'il n'y a pas de prononciation standard, ni même régionale, non ?


----------



## Aoyama

> j'ai toujours entendu dire _Malbrouk_.


Moi aussi, chanson de colo de vacances, et à vrai dire, je n'avais jamais fait le rapprochement avec Marlborough (qui pour moi est d'abord un nom -détestable- de cigarettes).


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Moi aussi, chanson de colo de vacances, et à vrai dire, je n'avais jamais fait le rapprochement avec Marlborough (qui pour moi est d'abord un nom -détestable- de cigarettes).


La marque de cigarettes s'écrit autrement, bien qu'elle ait indiscutablement la même étymologie.
On ne la prononce d'ailleurs ni _Malbrou _ni _Malbrouck_, en France. (sauf, peut-être PZ et Kâ )


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans la chanson, j'ai pour ma part toujours prononcé _Malbrough_ [malbʁug], sans doute influencé par l'orthographe. Mais il faut dire que les sons [g] et [k] sont assez proches…


----------



## Aoyama

> La marque de cigarettes s'écrit autrement, bien qu'elle ait indiscutablement la même étymologie.
> On ne la prononce d'ailleurs ni _Malbrou _ni _Malbrouck_, en France.


La marque de cigarettes s'écrit autrement, mais ça reste le même mot, c'est une simplification américaine (Malboro, avec une terminaison "o", est un non-sens, cela renvoie à un nom italien ou espagnol).
Maintenant, c'est vrai que dans ce cas, on ne prononce pas Malbrou ni Malbrouck. Une question d'époque, probablement. La question pourrait s'étendre à des noms comme Law (Lass), des mots comme Sterling (Sterlain) etc.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> [...] (sauf, peut-être PZ et Kâ )


_Malboro _que je le prononce, le paquet de cigarettes !


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Sur mes disques d'enfant (les trucs noirs en vinyl), la chanteuse dit "malbrouk"


----------



## Chimel

Chez nous aussi, dans la chanson, c'est "Malbrouk". Jamais entendu de "Malbrou".

Y aurait-il une différence de prononciation entre le Nord et le Sud de la Loire?


----------



## itka

Chimel said:


> Chez nous aussi, dans la chanson, c'est "Malbrouk". Jamais entendu de "Malbrou".
> 
> Y aurait-il une différence de prononciation entre le Nord et le Sud de la Loire?


Pas pour moi, toujours ! Je n'ai jamais connu que "Malbroukkkk" et jamais de "Malbrou". Quant aux cigarettes, ce sont bien des [malboro] je dirais partout en France.


----------



## CapnPrep

Ce sont normalement des cigarettes _Ma*r*lboro_ [ma*ʀ*lboʀo], non ?


----------



## tilt

CapnPrep said:


> Ce sont normalement des cigarettes _Ma*r*lboro_ [ma*ʀ*lboʀo], non ?


Oui, mais je ne connais personne qui prononce le premier _r_.


----------



## Nicomon

CapnPrep said:


> Ce sont normalement des cigarettes _Ma*r*lboro_ [ma*ʀ*lboʀo], non ?


 Oui... mais comme ce *ʀ *suivi d'un *l* n'est pas toujours facile à prononcer, il me semble que la plupart des francophones 
(et même certains anglophones) l'escamotent. Je me trompe peut-être. 

Je prononce le nom des cigarettes à l'anglaise (AE) et avec l'accent sur _a_, [ma(ʀ)lboʀo] mais pour moi celui qui s'en va-t-en guerre, c'est bien aussi... Malbroukk, que certains épellent Malbrouque.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Oui, mais je ne connais personne qui prononce le premier _r_.


 Moi non plus.

+++
Peut-être est-ce dû au fait que la suite [ʁlb] n'existe dans aucun mot français…


----------

